# 1:1 likes ratio club or better



## Flame (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a thread for people who are boss...
People who help the community....
Make the community better...



Please members only.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in!





Flame now I'm allowed to the 1:1 ratio club


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 25, 2015)

My kdr is better than 1:1


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 17393




Post:2723 likes:2504


Sorry bro you out... Not even the great lonk is allowed with such poor ratio... 



DarkFlare69 said:


> My kdr is better than 1:1


 

Lol no.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

^  1:4 ratio means 3 posts out of 4 are useless lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Flame said:


> Post:2723 likes:2504
> 
> 
> Sorry bro you out... Not even the great lonk is allowed with such poor ratio...


 

I try really hard


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I try really hard



Soon(trademark) buddy soon.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

So close :c Somebody like the living heck out of something I posted. Margen67 you are needed!

Edit: Margen, you came through for me!!


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> View attachment 17395
> So close :c Somebody like the living heck out of something I posted. Margen67 you are needed!


You called?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY SH*T MARGEN YOU CAN ACTUALLY LEGIT POST IN THIS THREAD!
Posts: 86
Likes: 86


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm killing this thread mate! 1711 posts and 2591 likes 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> HOLY SH*T MARGEN YOU CAN ACTUALLY LEGIT POST IN THIS THREAD!
> Posts: 86
> Likes: 86


 
He has 87 for 87 now


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh... A Margen67 slavery thread... who would have tought?
Change the title to something more according, like "Margen67 abusers club".


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh... A Margen67 slavery thread... who would have tought?
> Change the title to something more according, like "Margen67 abusers club".



Only like 5 of my likes his from him.... Get your facts straight..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 25, 2015)

Flame said:


> Only like 5 of my likes his from him.... Get your facts straight..


 
Welcome, Mr. Outlier.
Be proud, as in this case it is actually quite good to stick away from the population center.
Now, take a look at the likes of the rest of the people that showed interest and posted in this thread.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2015)

Sup.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe I should demand a like in exchange for helping someone. Ungrateful bastards. 

Joostin goes to pout in a corner.

Edit: I'm going to start my own club...with blackjack...and hookers. As a matter of fact, forget the club!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2015)

*increases his own like count*

Wait.....I can't do that.....it's dishonest and despicable......

*decreases Flame's like count instead*

Much better.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2015)

I dun need no likes


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 25, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I dun need no likes


Then how do you determine self-worth?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then how do you determine self-worth?


 
By being cute c:


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *increases his own like count*
> 
> Wait.....I can't do that.....it's dishonest and despicable......
> 
> ...












DinohScene said:


> I dun need no likes




You are getting a like if you Like it or not!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yooooooooooooo lookit my ratio noooooooow ;O;

I can post here with freedom. I have been found worthy...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

Close enough!





Soon(tm) was faster than I thought!

I'm now a full member


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Close enough!
> 
> View attachment 17895
> 
> ...


So, now we're on the road to 1:2 post/like ratio?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, now we're on the road to 1:2 post/like ratio?


 
Sure


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure


If they send the original hype thread down here, I'll be set


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If they send the original hype thread down here, I'll be set


 
Same for me


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

Loved that thread. Went back and read some of it today actually


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Loved that thread. Went back and read some of it today actually


 
Please link it to your sig!
It has to stay in our hearts.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Please link it to your sig!
> It has to stay in our hearts.


I will do it. 








Soon™


----------



## Vipera (Apr 12, 2015)

If this post reaches 100 likes I'm removing the No Likes user style from my signature


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vipera said:


> If this post reaches 100 likes I'm removing the No Likes user style from my signature


 
I honestly wish I could say I cared XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2015)

Our over 1:1 ratio is confortable, isn't it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Our over 1:1 ratio is confortable, isn't it?


 
Yeh, I'm now at a point where I think I will be comfortable even if there is a like drought


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeh, I'm now at a point where I think I will be comfortable even if there is a like drought


I think I would survive the longest though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I think I would survive the longest though.


 
You shut your dirty like-whore mouth XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I think I would survive the longest though.


 
and over 1000 posts buried in the zombie hype train gaitwait


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> and over 1000 posts buried in the zombie hype train gaitwait


500* 

M8 get those faxts linear


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 500*
> 
> M8 get those faxts linear


 
ah you you posted so much I forgot how many posts actually.
In my case I lost 300 posts in that thread


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ah you you posted so much I forgot how many posts actually.
> In my case I lost 300 posts in that thread


It's like talking about losing weight


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's like talking about losing weight


 
You probably wouldn't think so, but I literally lost my sh*t when I read that. If I could "favorite" a post I would totally do so


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vipera said:


> If this post reaches 100 likes I'm removing the No Likes user style from my signature


how can you remove the best part of the forum


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 12, 2015)

You fuckers wish you had likes like mine


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> You fuckers wish you had likes like mine


 
Holy balls dude!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 12, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> how can you remove the best part of the forum



Did... Did Vipera 's post just get removed 

So this is enforced


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Did... Did Vipera 's post just get removed
> 
> So this is enforced


Oh, in an idiot. Didn't notice it wasn't deleted :/ 

It should be though


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 14, 2015)

Getting a great like to post ratio I'd easy, just post a ton of shit on EOF were you don't get post count.

Hell this could get 6 likes easy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Getting a great like to post ratio I'd easy, just post a ton of shit on EOF were you don't get post count.
> 
> Hell this could get 6 likes easy
> 
> View attachment 18065


 
I'm helping to make your dream come true


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

I CAN FINALLY JOIN THE KEWL CLUB


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

This club is too easy to get into these days    Back when I was a n00b it was literally impossible to get in.


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> This club is too easy to get into these days    Back when I was a n00b it was literally impossible to get in.



Back in your day? Wait ! They had internet and computers during the second world war? You should have used your machines to stop the war by breaking the Nazi codes...... JEEZ!


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

Flame said:


> Back in your day? Wait ! They had internet and computers during the second world war?


Yes  





Flame said:


> You should have used your machines to stop the war by breaking the Nazi codes...... JEEZ!


We did


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Hey you're not the sharpest tool any more with old age and all.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

Flame said:


>


Yeah yeah yeah, the joke in the first place was that we didn't have "likes" on the forum until a few years ago. Seems youth doesn't make one any sharper either


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, the joke in the first place was that we didn't have "likes" on the forum until a few years ago. Seems youth doesn't make one any sharper either


Nothing is sharper than me. I will cut you with my edginess >


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, the joke in the first place was that we didn't have "likes" on the forum until a few years ago. Seems youth doesn't make one any sharper either




Grandfather tell me again, what colour were dinosaur?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Flame said:


> Grandfather tell me again, what colour were dinosaur?


Your gramps won't likely remember that due to old age


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Your gramps won't likely remember that due to old age



My gramps wouldn't but Veho is 75 million years old.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

Flame said:


> Grandfather tell me again, what colour were dinosaur?


We didn't have color back then, the world was black and white. Don't they teach you anything in school?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> We didn't have color back then, the world was black and white. Don't they teach you anything in school?


Ye olde days had color, you just can't remember.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Ye olde days had color, you just can't remember.


No no no no. 







See? 

We had a ghastly sepia phase between the two wars but luckily it didn't last long.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> No no no no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's just a comic. Either you are color blind or you're just messing with us.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

Can you prove otherwise?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> Can you prove otherwise?


I can't but someone else can.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho is right. The world really was black and white back then. Take this *full colour* photo of me as a youngster for example...







I can even prove it's me. I still wear my ceremonial birth bracelet to this very day. It's on the same hand and everything.






You can believe me as I'm so very, very old.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> No no no no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg it's smealum



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm helping to make your dream come true


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Qtis (Apr 20, 2015)

Wait we have clubs now? 

1000 likes or out. /thread


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Wait we have clubs now?
> 
> 999 likes or out. /thread


not anymore.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> not anymore.


 
I think your quote is broken? It clearly shows 1000 or out for me


----------



## Qtis (Apr 20, 2015)

Also, Boo will avenge me in case my noble like count changes suddenly!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Qtis said:


> I think your quote is broken? It clearly shows 1000 or out for me


now you only have 999 O.o


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 20, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Wait we have clubs now?
> 
> 1000 likes or out. /thread


i've GIVEN almost that many if not more does that count


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> i've GIVEN almost that many if not more does that count


His club sucks. Not even he is in it anymore. We gotta create our own edgy thread. With black-likes and bullshit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2015)

Update: I have more likes than my posts. I am part of this club now!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Update: I have more likes than my posts. I am part of this club now!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 14, 2015)

Holy crap someone finally summoned me back to the EOF

Also lookit that mad like/post ratio


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2015)

Bonus points for the 0 warning points


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bonus points for the 0 warning points
> 
> View attachment 25309


 

I got one warning.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I got one warning.


You're alive!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I got one warning.


I PISSED IN MY PANTS 2 DAY 2 SEE U ARE ALIVE 2 DAY! WHERE WERE YOU 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I got one warning.


Join the club


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I PISSED IN MY PANTS 2 DAY 2 SEE U ARE ALIVE 2 DAY! WHERE WERE YOU 2 DAY?


Work, school, and a chick that doesn't know what she wants (I'm so close to blasting a hole through my skull x.x) 2DAY™

Miss you guys <3


Cherry Pie said:


> Join the club


Thanks, @TotalInsanity4 ;P


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Work, school, and *a chick that doesn't know what she wants* (I'm so close to blasting a hole through my skull x.x) 2DAY™
> 
> Miss you guys <3
> 
> Thanks, @TotalInsanity4 ;P


urrrgh, this is something that caused me a depression back in 2013 >.<


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Work, school, and a chick that doesn't know what she wants (I'm so close to blasting a hole through my skull x.x) 2DAY™
> 
> Miss you guys <3
> 
> Thanks, @TotalInsanity4 ;P


Dealing with women is so hard. I had to spend 20 minutes today explaining to this girl why she can't take 3 courses this semester.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> urrrgh, this is something that caused me a depression back in 2013 >.<


It's a terrible, terrible, terrible, terrible, terrible, TERRIBLE idea to stay in depression. People need to get out of it as soon as they can. Recently this teenage girl just decided to not help with her boyfriend's depression and told his suicidal self to kill himself, she encouraged him to die. DEATH IS NOT THE FUCKING ANSWER holy shit


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Work, school, and a chick that doesn't know what she wants (I'm so close to blasting a hole through my skull x.x) 2DAY™
> 
> Miss you guys <3
> 
> Thanks, @TotalInsanity4 ;P


Those were good days.


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> urrrgh, this is something that caused me a depression back in 2013 >.<





ComeTurismO said:


> Dealing with women is so hard. I had to spend 20 minutes today explaining to this girl why she can't take 3 courses this semester.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Women are why men bald and get grey hair. Not kidding, before I met her I only had one or two grey hairs, now it's around 10 :$!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Women are why men bald and get grey hair. Not kidding, before I met her I only had one or two grey hairs, now it's around 10 :$!!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's a terrible, terrible, terrible, terrible, terrible, TERRIBLE idea to stay in depression. People need to get out of it as soon as they can. Recently this teenage girl just decided to not help with her boyfriend's depression and told his suicidal self to kill himself, she encouraged him to die. DEATH IS NOT THE FUCKING ANSWER holy shit


It once seemed to be the truth to me.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It once seemed to be the truth to me.


Same here, I was stuck in depression with my social and family life back in 2012; I just wanted to run away, and jump off a cliff. One day teachers noticed my behaviour and sent me to the school social worker. He honestly worked me out of it, and I started thinking positive. Ever since I became an uncle, and started high school; I didn't want anything more in life because my niece brought my happiness, and I met fun and new and nice people in high school. Never ever think about death; it is never the answer to anything. Fixing things and finding solutions is better than not being able to do something about your issues while lying in a coffin, dead. 

Listen, 

VINNY IS LOVE 2 DAY. VINNY IS LIFE 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Same here, I was stuck in depression with my social and family life back in 2012; I just wanted to run away, and jump off a cliff. One day teachers noticed my behaviour and sent me to the school social worker. He honestly worked me out of it, and I started thinking positive. Ever since I became an uncle, and started high school; I didn't want anything more in life because my niece brought my happiness, and I met fun and new and nice people in high school. Never ever think about death; it is never the answer to anything. Fixing things and finding solutions is better than not being able to do something about your issues while lying in a coffin, dead.
> 
> Listen,
> 
> VINNY IS LOVE 2 DAY. VINNY IS LIFE 2 DAY.


I want to cry now lol.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I want to cry now lol.


OUT OF JOY 2 DAY?


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 25333


Ur so sluw


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ur so sluw


Fapping and typing is hard to do at the same time.


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Fapping and typing is hard to do at the same time.


Cum on, fap it up!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Cum on, fap it up!


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, night night. I'm out. Cya


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, night night. I'm out. Cya


Good luck fapping yourself to sleep


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I got one warning.


2HACK YOU EXIST!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> 2HACK YOU EXIST!


LET'S HAVE A CIRCLE JERK 2 DAY!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 17, 2015)

Now let me in.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> View attachment 25407
> Now let me in.


You need to be a member


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You need to be a member


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


>


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


>


I want you inside me.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I want you inside me.














 NO KONNO-CHERRY PIE 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 18, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> NO KONNO-CHERRY PIE 2 DAY


Send me nodes.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 18, 2015)

You need a GBAtemp gold account to use that feature, @Konno Ryo.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You need a GBAtemp gold account to use that feature, @Konno Ryo.


And my wallet says....."NO"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 18, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> And my wallet says....."NO"


I feel extremely rich since I have $13 in my wallet. I haven't had much before. I'm going to save up my money now, instead of spending it all in a day or two.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I feel extremely rich since I have $13 in my wallet. I haven't had much before. I'm going to save up my money now, instead of spending it all in a day or two.


$3.26


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 18, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> $3.26


I'd feel rich if I had that much too. I can get a slice of pizza and a drink with that shit.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'd feel rich if I had that much too. I can get a slice of pizza and a drink with that shit.


YOU MADE MY DAY 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 18, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> YOU MADE MY DAY 2 DAY.


I AM GLAD 2 DAY! PLEASE LIKE POST #109, #111, AND #115 2 DAY!


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM GLAD 2 DAY! PLEASE LIKE POST #109, #111, AND #115 2 DAY!


LIKED 2 DAY


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh, hey


----------



## Flame (Feb 6, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Oh, hey



am i high on weed? weed has 2 likes per 1 post... 

thats like you have two chickens which makes one egg.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Flame said:


> am i high on weed? weed has 2 likes per 1 post...
> 
> thats like you have two chickens which makes one egg.


I should start a 1:2 club


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I should start a 1:2 club


Can I join? I think I'm close to 1:2


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2018)

I officially broke the whole system.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Can I join? I think I'm close to 1:2


Soon padawan


VinsCool said:


> I officially broke the whole system.
> 
> View attachment 113155


I'm almost to page 1


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I officially broke the whole system.
> 
> View attachment 113155


Wonder how many of them were margen 


Rip


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I officially broke the whole system.
> 
> View attachment 113155


I'm 22nd on that list right now, and honestly I'm not sure I'd want to be much higher than that at this point lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 7, 2018)

mine is 0.96, can i join?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 7, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> mine is 0.96, can i join?


Not with that profile image you can't


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 7, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not with that profile image you can't


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh hey.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2018)

nvm


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 7, 2018)

Is this the cool kids club?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 113230


Oh wait, shit, this isn't my thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2018)

can i be in? i almost have a 2-1 ratio


----------



## 330 (Feb 7, 2018)

Finally a club I can join without pulling out my Diners Club.


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I officially broke the whole system.
> 
> View attachment 113155


Holy wow, I surpassed Gahars. What a world.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 7, 2018)

uh hello

can i order a big mac here?


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 8, 2018)

Almost there. Hmm. What can I post on the wow that will get me free likes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Almost there. Hmm. What can I post on the wow that will get me free likes


farm status message likes
status messages dont count as messages but the likes count as likes


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 8, 2018)

Eix said:


> farm status message likes
> status messages dont count as messages but the likes count as likes


The eof also doesn't count towards your post count. I could always make one of those "how to get free likes" or "please don't like this" thread


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 8, 2018)

If I release something..


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 8, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> The eof also doesn't count towards your like count. I could always make one of those "how to get free likes" or "please don't like this" thread


It does count towards likes


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> It does count towards likes


Oh, i meant post count, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> The eof also doesn't count towards your post count. I could always make one of those "how to get free likes" or "please don't like this" thread


lets put that to the test
640 messages before sending this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wow


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2018)

Eix said:


> lets put that to the test
> 640 messages before sending this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...







Not big soup rice.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 29, 2018)

I am finally part of the klub!


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I am finally part of the club!


I liked but still
nice necrobump


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome peasant.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 29, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Welcome peasant.


Im sorry i insulted you mr. big boy ghostlatte


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 30, 2018)

oh yes i am in as well


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm fairly certain I've maintained my club membership

Edit: I have, and I'm actually also on track to hit 10,000 likes by the end of the year


Yeet


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

[email protected]*0fs3j^eg$cjPajFN#494aOqVTof*UpQ1WvLJnRdTq%Bs*[email protected]*pI3AD#japL%31bVCk$%^^zZxR4*%n7B5c9$rZn2yFJgx6#BBK


----------



## drenal (Apr 30, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> it doesn't feel like as much of an accomplishment since i mostly post in the EoF


same here


----------



## x65943 (Apr 30, 2018)

I recently was able to join this exclusive and very private club. Only beautiful people allowed here.


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 30, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I recently was able to join this exclusive and very private club. Only beautiful people allowed here.


No u


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> No u


youre not allowed to post here, Ill report you


----------

